# Rahmen in Freehand



## einzige (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
wie kann man in Freehand einen Rahmen mit abgerundeten Ecken aufziehen, wobei die Rundungen nach innen verlaufen sollen. Möglicherweise ist es ganz einfach, ich komme bloß nicht drauf.
Danke


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

Bei Doppelklick auf das Rechteckwerkzeug kannst Du den Eckradius einstellen.
Allerdings kann ich mir grad nicht vorstellen, was Du mit  "wobei die Rundungen
nach innen verlaufen sollen" meinst.
Kannst Du evtl. eine Skizze anhängen oder ein Beispielbild?

Gruss Markus


----------



## Thomas Lindner (8. Juli 2004)

Ich vermute mal, er meint es so wie im Anhang!

Geht nur mit "tricksen", aber nicht per Knopfdruck!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. Juli 2004)

Nun ja, mit "Nicht per Knopfdruck" kommt es drauf an, welche Freehand-Version
 er hat. In MX gibts da so einen schönen Knopf, der die Kanten nach innen "rollt".

Und da schimpfe mal noch einer über MX  

Gruss Markus


----------



## Thomas Lindner (8. Juli 2004)

Okay, wusste ich nicht, weil ich habe nur die Version 9.0.....

N.S.: Ich hatte die MX als Demo drauf und konnte mich nicht damit anfreunden ich mochte/mag die komplette alte Oberfläche lieber!


----------



## einzige (8. Juli 2004)

*rahmen*

danke, danke genau so meine ich es!
Aber ich habe vergessen zu sagen, dass ich mit FH 9 arbeite und da geht es nicht so elegant wie bei MX.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (8. Juli 2004)

Anleitung für Freehand 9.0:

· Rechteck (oder beliebige Form) anlegen

· Kreis erzeugen

· 3 Kopien erzeugen

· die vier Kreise an den Ecken ausrichten ( Mittelpunkt in die Spitze des Rechtecks )

· alle Objekte auswählen

· Menü : Ändern --> Zusammenfassen --> Trennen

· überflüssige Elemente entfernen


Siehe auch Anhang!


----------

